# questions about my house bunny? any advice???



## farley (May 23, 2010)

i have a brown four month old litter box trained gaint french lopear rabbit she has a 2 foot by 6 foot indoor rabbit hutch it has two levels and a shelf on each level she also has tons of food stuffed toys that i refill every moring, she loves it! wel heres my problem during the day i would let her roam my room always leaving the bottem hutch doors open so she could eat drink and use her litter box when ever she wanted or needed to, lets jus say i had a very spoilled very happy bunny during this time. 

wel about two weeks ago she began using my bed at standered hieght as her new litter box being fed up with washing my sheets and conforter every other day  
i began locking her up, being a full time student, running a ten acer farm and my job, i dont have much time to babysit her. 

even though she still gets out at night during tv or movie time, she is tearing her hutch up, because the trays were very slick an she wouldnt more we had to put outdoor carpit in it on all the levels and shelves. well most of the carpit is being pulled up she is chewing on everything and is keeping me up at night by her thumping and all the digging of the carpit. 

so does anyone have any ideas on how to revers the behavior of her going on my bed???


----------



## justsambam08 (Sep 26, 2009)

I would simply get another litterbox and put it outside of her cage, somewhere in your room. Also, give her some chew toys (old cardboard paper towel or toilet paper rolls are excellent for this) so that she doesn't chew up the carpet.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

Put her food and access to her water in her litter box. When she goes to eat/drink she will pee and poop. I had an apartment bun for 7 years and that's how I taught her and my guinea pig to be potty trained. They will still leave little pellets but those are easy enough to clean up.


----------

